

Viomba: A/B test your website and measure your design with eye tracking - shahramfi
http://www.viomba.com

======
mhb
Looks interesting, but FAQ requires login???

Also, isn't it a problem that the testers are likely not motivated in any way
similar to potential customers?

~~~
shahramfi
Sorry for so late respond. Somehow missed your message. FAQ should be
available now with new name link. Still few more days needed to make
everything nice in www.viomba.com About testers:Targeting a right tester group
will help. Also eyes are a bit different than e.g mouse. Eyes moves often
unintentionally. If you will be interested you can try our demo and see how it
works

